# Fish Flashing/Dying



## BabyMakes3 (Aug 11, 2014)

Hello!

I have comets, shubunkin, koi, and plecos in a 6600 gallon pond/pool (see thread, it will have more info and pics for this http://www.aquariumforum.com/f49/pool-pond-conversion-almost-complete-but-82761.html).

I have noticed that some of the larger koi are flashing, and almost every morning I find one or two more dead comets. I haven't seen the comets flashing, and I haven't had any dead koi. Just flashing koi and dead comets. 

The PH is naturally at 7.5-7.6.

The pond seems to be cycling. I didn't know that the filter had to be run continuously to maintain the bacterial colony. I had been running it for 4 hours a day the way you would a pool filter. We will be adapting the filter to it's new job soon, but for now it's gonna have to stay the way it is. And even though it's technically cycling, the ammonia levels are still way too low to cause any harm since the pond is so large and understocked (less than 30 fingerlings) 

Ammonia is .5
Nitrite 0
Nitrate 0
Copper 0
Chlorine 0
KH 120
GH 150

The fish show NO signs of disease or illness. I posted pics of a couple of the dead fish on the thread I linked. No spots, no ulcers, no salt grains, nothing. The fish are active, eating, and generally seem healthy. The koi just keep flashing and the comets keep dying. 

Any ideas? I have a hospital tank set up and am working on moving all of them into it as soon as I can catch them. Trying to catch fingerlings in a 6600 gallon pool/pond is about as hard as it sounds. I spent 4 hours trying today. I caught 3. *facepalm*

Any input, advice, and help you can offer are most appreciated.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

What is Koi Flashing? | aquameds.com
Salt Fix
A couple of good reads here. Check with Susankat about salt dips for plecos!! I am thinking it may be a no no


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Nope no salt dips for plecos. even though they are armored it still irritates the gills to much.


----------

